# Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car).



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

It seems that Frank Biela does still have a job at Audi Sport for the time being, as he's appearntly the lead test driver for the R16, which is a FIA GT3 spec RWD Audi R8. It also seems to confirm the presence of a car called the R15-is it Audi's new prototype for next year, or the next generation B8 A4 DTM car?
I found this at the Ten-Tenths.com forum under the topic Le Mans Series 2009.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car). (chernaudi)*









Ingolstadt – For the first time, Audi Sport will offer a racing sports car specifically developed for customer use in the form of the powerful 500 hp plus GT3 version of the Audi R8 which will be available from autumn 2009. The logistics and factory space required for the AUDI AG customer programme will be created over the next few months in Ingolstadt, Neckarsulm and Györ.
* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car). (chernaudi)*

Interesting deduction regarding the R15.
BTW, AutoWeek ran something on this last Friday that I forgot to post. The theory is that this car will use the V10.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car). ([email protected])*

looks BA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car). (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_looks BA

Absolutely.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Audi R16(GT3 spec RWD R8 race car). ([email protected])*

That thing is so sweet, probably like the R10 TDI it will dominate


----------

